# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Печать Этикеток. 8.1. Конфигурация Розница

## HOSE LOSE

Нужна обработка для печати этикеток конфигурация 8,1 Розница.
Принтер Этикеток узкий Zebra 2824 Plus Заранее большое спасибо

_Добавлено через 32 часа 43 минуты 28 секунд_
Самый прикол все настроил кроме одного не выводится САМ штрих КОД (в графическом Виде) кому несложно подсобите малость, что надо делать

----------


## Saboter

а компонента 1С:Печать штрих кода установлена?

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 26 секунд_
А у меня вопрос, ты пользуешься тем что реализовано в типовой, через общий макет "Этикетки"? Если нет, то не поделишься внешней обработкой. Я нашел одну, Печать ценников и этикеток, но она демка, цена выводится не та что у товара. В коде посмотрел, в макете, не смог найти как выличить )))

----------


## k0mpress0r

доброе время суток. я использую этикетку размером 30х20. стандартный шаблон не устраивает и не получается отредактировать как хотелось бы. если есть внешняя обработка скиньте пожалуйста на почту tolkodlyatebya@mail.ru

----------


## zas2004

> Самый прикол все настроил кроме одного не выводится САМ штрих КОД (в графическом Виде) кому несложно подсобите малость, что надо делать


а устанавливали вы стандартную библиотеку Barcode есть на иске ИТС любом? Без нее по-моему штрих не выводился

----------


## Adoms

Ловите Господа :) крякнутая

http://oron.com/tw39qizylxdx/Ценники8.2.rar.html

сам долго искал, а теперя вот не нарадуюсь :)

----------

Domicile (03.10.2011)

----------


## vik_rykov

http://cennik-etiketka.ru/  но платная

----------


## abv369

Добрый день, Adoms.
Не получается скачать по этой ссылке...
может еще куда-нить зальете? плиз....

----------

